# koto



## blank

*W*hat is the meaning of koto?

*A*nd what is the meaning of koto in the sentence:  Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto?
*A*nd does the sentence mean you are now here?


*T*hank you.


----------



## Flaminius

From Gjiten (I have it on my computer as a default application);


> 事 (こと) (n) thing; matter; fact; circumstances; business; reason; experience; (P);



I am afraid, unless you have encountered many instances of _koto_, this little helps you in the example sentence.  In fact _koto_ here serves more as a functional word than a lexical word.  It is a mark for noun clauses on a par with English _that_ as in, "That you are here is not a secret."

To translate the English example:
Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto wa himitsu dewa nai yo.


----------



## blank

Flaminius said:


> From Gjiten (I have it on my computer as a default application);
> 
> 
> I am afraid, unless you have encountered many instances of _koto_, this little helps you in the example sentence.  In fact _koto_ here serves more as a functional word than a lexical word.  It is a mark for noun clauses on a par with English _that_ as in, "That you are here is not a secret."
> 
> To translate the English example:
> Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto wa himitsu dewa nai yo.



thank you very much!
i think i need to study a little more about koto because it has different meanings in each sentence, but for now i understood ^^


----------



## blank

Flaminius said:


> From Gjiten (I have it on my computer as a default application);
> 
> 
> I am afraid, unless you have encountered many instances of _koto_, this little helps you in the example sentence.  In fact _koto_ here serves more as a functional word than a lexical word.  It is a mark for noun clauses on a par with English _that_ as in, "That you are here is not a secret."
> 
> To translate the English example:
> Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto wa himitsu dewa nai yo.




by the way, is Gjiten is a free software?


----------



## soka

blank said:


> by the way, is Gjiten is a free software?



Gjiten is a japanese dictionary for GNOME (a linux desktop environment) and it's free.


----------



## blank

soka said:


> Gjiten is a japanese dictionary for GNOME (a linux desktop environment) and it's free.



thank you for the answer.
i dont have linux so i cant use it ^^


----------



## notnotchris

I would translate it in this case as 'the fact that'.

Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto = the fact that you are here now

So that sentence is actually a sentence fragment. 'koto' is a very useful word grammatically; it makes a dependent clause (turns a phrase into a noun). Here are a few other examples:

nama tamago wo tabeta koto wo koukai shite iru
I regret the fact that I ate a raw egg

Kimi ga zenryoku wo tsukushita koto ga daiji nan da
The important thing is that you tried your best (made your best effort)

There are many other uses for the word koto, so be sure to pay attention to this word as you study.




blank said:


> *W*hat is the meaning of koto?
> 
> *A*nd what is the meaning of koto in the sentence: Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto?
> *A*nd does the sentence mean you are now here?
> 
> 
> *T*hank you.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

blank said:


> *W*hat is the meaning of koto?
> 
> *A*nd what is the meaning of koto in the sentence: Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto?
> *A*nd does the sentence mean you are now here?
> 
> 
> *T*hank you.


 
The sentence is not complete.

"The fact that you are here is xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ".

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## blank

notnotchris said:


> I would translate it in this case as 'the fact that'.
> 
> Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto = the fact that you are here now
> 
> So that sentence is actually a sentence fragment. 'koto' is a very useful word grammatically; it makes a dependent clause (turns a phrase into a noun). Here are a few other examples:
> 
> nama tamago wo tabeta koto wo koukai shite iru
> I regret the fact that I ate a raw egg
> 
> Kimi ga zenryoku wo tsukushita koto ga daiji nan da
> The important thing is that you tried your best (made your best effort)
> 
> There are many other uses for the word koto, so be sure to pay attention to this word as you study.



Thank you, I will pay attention.


----------



## blank

Hiro Sasaki said:


> The sentence is not complete.
> 
> "The fact that you are here is xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ".
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



The continuation of the sentence is: "tobikiri no unmei kokoro kara arigatou"
Maybe now it's more clear


----------



## Flaminius

> Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto, tobikiri no unmei kokoro kara arigatou


Ah, the second half means, "Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the smashing destiny."  The first half of the sentence details the content of _destiny_ (that I have you here and now).  I leave it for English natives to come up with a more natural translation but the sentence is in fact saying that the speaker is grateful for the fate that made him have his girlfriend here and now.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

blank said:


> The continuation of the sentence is: "tobikiri no unmei kokoro kara arigatou" =  This sounds awful. We never say so.
> 
> Tobikiri jyootoo no = very good quality. but we do not say "tobikiri no
> unnmei".
> 
> 
> Maybe now it's more clear


 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

You should help other posters tell the quoted material from your comments.  I recommend writing your comments outside [quote] and [/quote] tags.  That way, those who quote you can bring up what you have written just by clicking the Quote button on the right bottom of your post.  Remember, anything placed between [quote] and [/quote] tags are not included if you are quoting the post.

Flaminius
moderator



Hiro Sasaki and reformatted by Flam said:


> blank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The continuation of the sentence is: "tobikiri no unmei kokoro kara arigatou"
> 
> 
> 
> = This sounds awful. We never say so.
> 
> Tobikiri jyootoo no = very good quality. but we do not say "tobikiri no
> unnmei".
> 
> 
> Maybe now it's more clear This portion may not be relevant for your response.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
Click to expand...


----------



## blank

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hiro Sasaki


 

I'm sorry, maybe I wasn't clear enough from the beginning.
I heard these lyrics in some song and I tried to understand it.
Maybe I should have written all the chorus in order to avoid misunderstandings.
The whole chorus is:

WELCOME youkoso nihon he 
Kimi ga ima koko ni iru koto
Tobikiri no unmei ni kokoro kara arigatou
Kyou mo kimi ga kimi rashiku 
xxx

Maybe the sentence with koto is connected to the first sentence.


----------



## Flaminius

*blank*, al tid'egi. ;-)

Even though the first three lines of _Dear WOMAN_ are more or less complete thoughts by themselves, the second line has a strong connection with the third one. So I repeat, don't worry --because you already provided enough context (_supra_ #10).

It may be interesting to note that the style of the lyric is very casual but undoubtedly different from from usual conversation. I'd assume one would sound very broken and snobbish at the same time if one says in casual speech; "unmei ni kokoro kara arigatou."

A possible rewrite for casual conversation is;
unmei ni kokoro kara arigatou to iitai na.
I want to say "thank you" to the destiny.



> We never say so.


*Hiro Sasaki*, am I right to assume you mean something similar to my comments above?


----------

